# Info from the WotC 2007 January to April Catalog



## thalmin (Jul 21, 2006)

We received the new catalog from WotC yesterday. Here we go again.

Roleplaying

*A D&D Supplement*
*Complete Scoundrel*  
Mike McArtor and Wesley Schneider
New options for characters that enjoy deception, mischief, skullduggery and intrigue.

_Complete Scoundrel_ is the latest in the "Complete" series of player-friendly supplements that focuses on the scoundrel archetype and provides new rules options for characters who enjoy intrigue, skullduggery, and subterfuge. This book also helps Dungeon Masters run intrigue-laced campaigns.
In addition to presenting various "scoundrel" archetypes for characters, it includes new feats and prestige classes that serve these archetypes, as well as new tricks, spells, equipment, and magic items.
For the Dungeon Master, this book contains information on how to create adventures and campaigns laced with intrigue that will appeal to groups that includes one or more scoundrel-type characters.
*January 16, 2007* 
Hardcover, 160 pages, $29.95/$37.95 CAN

*Dungeons & Dragons Dungeon Master's Kit*
An easy way for new Dungeon Masters to learn how to run fun D&D games.

The *Dungeons & Dragons Dungeon Master's Kit* is the perfect purchase for D&D players who want to try their hand at Dungeon Mastering. This product is designed to help them run their own D&D games and design their own D&D adventures. Includes everything a Dungeon Master needs to run a successful D&D game: a copy of the *Dungeon Master's Guide* v3.5, a complete set of dice, and guides for first-time DMs.
The perfect next step after the *D&D Basic Game* and the *D&D Player's Kit*.
*January 16, 2007* 
Box Set
$29.95/$37.95 CAN

*Arcane Corridors Dungeon Tiles 2*
*Hidden Crypts Dungeon Tiles 3*
Illustrated cardstock terrain tiles for use with the Dungeons & Dragons roleplaying game.

This product adds a new dimension to D&D games. The customizable pieces cover the tabletop with beautifully illustrated dungeons. This product gives Dungeon Masters an easy-to-use and inexpensive way to include great-looking terrain in their games. The tiles are simple to set up and flexible enough to allow any game experience.
Both of these series of Dungeon Tiles accessories for the Dungeons & Dragons game contain six double-sided sheets of illustrated, die cut terrain tiles printed on heavy cardstock.
_Arcane Corridors_
*November 14, 2006*
_Hidden Crypts_
*January 16, 2007*
$9.95/$12.95 CAN

*A D&D Adventure*
*Barrow of the Forgotten King*
Ed Stark

The mighty statue of a forgotten king stands atop a lonely hill overlooking the town of Kingsholm. No one remembers the ancient sovereign or his dynasty, but locals shun the graveyard on the hillside near the statue. Sinister shapes lurk among the tombstones, and evil stirs in the catacombs below.
_Barrow of the Forgotten King_ is a D&D adventure designed for 2nd level characters. The first in a three-part series, it can alos be run as a stand-alone adventure. It features a new and exciting combat encounter format designed to make the Dungeon Master's job easier.
*February 13, 2007*
Saddle-stitched 64 pages
$19.95/$24.95 CAN

*An Eberron Supplement*
*Secrets of Sarlona*
Keith Baker, Scott Fitzgerald Gray, Glenn McDonald, and Chris Sims

_Secrets of Sarlona_ explores the continent of Sarlona for the first time. It gives players and Dungeon Masters their first real glimpse inside the empire of Riedra, home of the Inspired and the Kalashtar. It also explores the mysteries of Adar, a nation isolated from the rest of the world, and never-before seen locations. _Secrets of Sarlona_ also presents new options (feats, prestige classes, spells, and magic items0 available to Sarlonan characters and characters with psionics.
*February 13, 2007*
160 page hardcover
$29.95/$37.95 CAN

*A D&D Supplement*
*Dungeonscape*
Jason Bulmahn and Rich Burlew

_Dungeonscape_ is the lastest in the "Environment" series of player-and Dungeon Master-friendly supplements. It focuses on a particular type of terrain, in this case the dungeon. It presents new character options for characters that like to explore dungeons, as well as tools for Dungeon Masters to create exciting and memorable dungeon environments.
_Dungeonscape_ is a book about exploring and building fantastic dungeons. It gives players exciting new options for their dungeon-delving characters, and it gives Dungeon Masters the specific tools they need to create  interesting and fun dungeon encounters and envirnments with little effort. The book includes new feats, new teamwork benefits, dungeon survival gear and tips, information on delving guilds, and ready-to-use dungeon encounters and maps.
*February 13, 2007*
Saddle-stitched 160 pages
$29.95/$37.95 CAN

*Dungeon & Dragons Deluxe Dice*

The *D&D Deluxe Dice* accessory includes an attractive set of dice (1d20, 1d12, 1d10, 1d8, 4d6, 1d4, and 1 percentile die), along with a handy dice bag to contain them.
*March 20, 2007*
$12.95/$16.00 CAN

*A D&D Supplement*
*Magic Item Compendium*
Andy Collins, Mike Mearls, and Stephen Schubert
Additional design by Eytan Bernstein, Frank Brunner, John Snead, and Owen K.C. Stephens

This Supplement for the Dungeons & Dragons game presents over 500 new magic items, including affordable items no adventurer should ever be without, as well as more than 750 of the best magic items from previously publishedD&D game supplements and campaign settings, _Dragon_ magazine articles, and articles posted on the Wizards of the Coast website.
Each magic item is presented and catalogues in a new, easy-to-reference format that includes a read-aloud text description of the item.
*March 6, 2007*
224 page Hardcover
$34.95/$44.95 CAN

*Star Wars Roleplaying Game: Saga Edition*
Owen K.C. Stephens and Rodney Thompson*

This new edition of the _*Star Wars* Roleplaying Game_ encapsulates all six feature films while presenting a thorough revision of the rules, making the game easier to learn while improving the overall play experience. The new 288-page core rulebook includes new character abilities and options, a streamlined skill system, a revised combat system, new feats and Force powers, a world gazetteer, statistics for key characters from all six *Star Wars* films and the Expanded Universe, and guidelines on how to use *Star Wars* Miniatures and battle maps in play.
*Based on the _Star Wars Roleplaying Game_ Revised Core Rulebook by Bill Slavicsek, Andy Collins, and JD Walker

*Key Selling Points:* 
This is the first official _*Star Wars * Roleplaying Game _ product to include Episode III content.
The core rules have been revised and streamlined to make the game easier to learn and more fun to play.
This new edition of the [_B]Star Wars [/B] Roleplaying Game _ is more miniatures-friendly than previous editions and includes a battle map and guidelines for using *Star Wars * miniatures in play.
Fans of the _*Star Wars* Roleplaying Game _ have been anxiously awaiting a version of the rulebook that includes updated information on all six feature films.
March 6, 2007
288 page Hardcover
$39.95/$49.95 CAN

*A Forgotten Realms Super-Adventure*
*Cormyr: The Tearing of the Weave*
Richard Baker, Bruce R. Cordell, David Noonan, Matthew Sernett, and James Wyatt

_Cormyr: The Tearing of the Weave_ is the first-ever Forgotten Realms hardcover super-adventure! Designed to take characters from 4th to 8th level, the adventure pits the heroes against the evil agents of Shar and Cyric as they plot to corrupt the worship of Mystra, goddess of magic. The adventure begins in Cormyr, but the characters must also travel to the Plane of Shadow to thwart the villians machinations.
This adventure can be run as a standalone adventure or as Part One of an epic three-part series of hardcover adventures set in the Forgotten Realms campaign setting.
[March 20, 2007[/B]
160 page hardcover
$29.95/$37.95 CAN

*A D&D Supplement*
*City of Peril*
Ed Stark

_City of Peril_ contains two beautifully illustrated, double-sided battle maps scaled for Dungeons & Dragons play, as well as a sixteen-page booklet of encounters designed for varying levels of play and for use with the maps.
The battle maps feature fantastic terrain designed to create large, fluid encounters, key scenes, and exciting game sessions. Rather than simple dungeon encounters, these maps evoke the epic struggles that campaign memories are made of. Three of the maps also make ideal battlegrounds for the D&D _Miniatures Game_ play.
*April 17, 2007*
16 pages and 2 double-sided maps
$14.95/$19.95 CAN

*A D&D Super-Adventure*
*Expedition to the Demonweb Pits*
Wolfgang Baur and Gwendolyn F.M. Kestrel

_Expedition to the Demonweb Pits_ is a D&D super-adventure for characters of levels 9-12. It is usable as a mini-campaign on its own, as a story arc in a Dungeon Master's regular campaign, or as a series of small side adventures with a big payoff. The structure is very flexible and eminently customizable. The adventure uses a new combat encounter format designed to make the DM's job easier and to speed up play.
Heroes who become entangled in the adventure's plot soon find themselves squaring off against the agents of Lolth and Graz'zt across several planes, including the Abyss.
*April 17, 2007[/I]
224 page hardcover
$34.95/$44.00

An Eberron Super-Adventure
Curse of the Dragon's Eye
Stephen Shubert, Tim Hitchcock, and Nicholas Logue

Heroes searching for a mysterious artifact called the Dragon's Eye fall victim to an ancient curse tied to the Draconic Prophecy. They must unravel the truthabout the curse while fending off agents of Lady Vol and the dragons of Argonnessen, who want to destroy them and claim the Dragon's Eye for theimselves.
Curse of the Dragon's Eye is an Eberron super-adventure for 5th level characters and is designed to take them to 10th level. The adventure uses a new combat encounter format designed to make the DM's job easier and to speed up play.
April 17, 2007
128 page Perfect bound
$24.95/$30.00 CAN

Miniatures

D&D Icons Gargantuan Blue Dragon

The blue dragon is a vain and territorial juggernaut of claws and scales and beating wings, with a powerful breath weapon of crackling lightning. Few opponents can match the raw ferocity of the draconic evil and terrifying creature.
Drawn from the pages of the Dungeons & Dragons Monster Manual and Draconomicon, the Gargantuan Blue Dragon controls both sky and land with storms of lightning. Can your adventurers or your best warband stand against the power of this gargantuan monster?
In addition to the Gargantuan Blue Dragon miniature, this product contains a full-color battle mapand an oversized, double-sided stat card.
January 12, 2007
pkg size 11"x15-1/2"x10-3/4"
$39.95/$49.95 CAN

D&D Miniatures Unhallowed Booster Pack

This latest D&D Miniatures Game release includes several infamous D&D characters and popular D&D monsters. Undead and other creatures of darkness figure prominently in the set. Various figures are drawn from key D&D titles, including the Expanded Psionic Handbook and various Eberron and Forgotten Realms supplements. 
Four miniatures - one per faction - also have a second stat card that features epic-level stats specifically for high-level versions of those figures.
Eight randomized, pre-painted plastic miniatures.
March 9, 2007
$14.95/$19.95 CAN

Fiction

A Forgotten Realms Novel 
The Hunter's Blades Trilogy Collector's Edition
R.A. Salvatore
Collected volumes
January 9, 2007
1,056 page hardcover
$27.95/$34.95

A Forgotten Realms Novel 
Passage to Dawn The Legend of Drizzt, Book X 
R.A. Salvatore
Re-cover
March 13, 2007 
352 page Hardcover
$25.95/$32.95

A Ravenloft Novel 
To Sleep with Evil The Ravenloft Covenant
Andria Cardarelle
Trade-sized re-release 
March 13, 2007 320 page Trade Paperback
$12.95/$16.00

A Forgotten Realms Novel 
The Crystal Shard The Legend of Drizzt, Book IV
R.A. Salvatore
Re-cover
January 9, 2007 
384 page mass market paperback
$7.99/$10.99 CAN

A Dragonlance Novel 
The Measure and the Truth The Rise of Solamnia, Volume Three 
Douglas Niles
New title
January 9, 2007 
400 page mass market paperback

A Magic: The Gathereing Novel 
Planar Chaos Time Spiral Cycle, Book 2
Scott McGough and Timothy Sanders
New title, set in Dominaria
January 9, 2007 
320 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

A Forgotten Realms Novel 
Sacrifice of the Widow The Lady Penitent, Book I
Lisa Smedman
New title, new series
February 13, 2007 
320 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

A Forgotten Realms Novel 
The Halls of Stormweather Sembia: Gateway to the Realms, Book I
edited by Philip Athans
re-cover
February 13, 2007 
320 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

An Eberron Novel 
Flight of the Dying Sun Heirs of Ash, Book 2
Rich Wulf
new title
February 13, 2007 
320 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

A Forgotten Realms Novel 
Depths of Madness The Dungeons
Erik Scott de Bie
new series
March 13, 2007 
320 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

A Dragonlance Novel 
The Great White Wyrm Champions, Volume Three
Peter Archer
new title
March 13, 2007 
320 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

An Eberron Novel 
Forge of the Mind Slayers Blade of the Flame, Book 2
Tim Waggoner
new title
March 13, 2007 
320 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

A Dragonlance Anthology 
Dragons of Time
edited by Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman
anthology of new tales
April 10, 2007 
352 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

A Forgotten Realms Novel 
Unclean The Haunted Lands, Book I
Richard Lee Byers
new trilogy
April 10, 2007 
352 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

A Forgotten Realms Novel 
Shadow's Witness Sembia: Gateway to the Realms, Book II
Paul S. Kemp
re-cover
April 10, 2007 
320 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

A Magic: The Gathering Novel 
Future Sight Time Spiral Cycle, Book 3
Scott Mcgough and John Delaney
new title
April 10, 2007 
320 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN

An Eberron Novel 
Bound by Iron The Inquisitives, Book I
Edward Bolme
new series
April 10, 2007 
320 page mass market paperback
$6.99/$8.99 CAN*


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 21, 2006)

Neat. Much, much goodness! Magic Item Compendium, Star Wars, and Expedition to Demonweb Pits - those I can definitely say I'm looking forward to seeing.

Pinotage


----------



## thalmin (Jul 21, 2006)

I will add the fiction shortly.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, Demonweb Pits plus Wolfgang Baur = very interesting.  

And a general comment: Hail the return of the "superadventure"!


----------



## glass (Jul 21, 2006)

Interesting! 


glass.


----------



## Anti-Sean (Jul 21, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Secrets of Sarlona*
> *February 13th, 2007*



*drool*

Note to self: The wife will *not*, repeat, *not* appreciate this as a Valentine's Day gift, no matter how much you try to convince yourself of that.


----------



## Psion (Jul 21, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Complete Scoundrel*
> Mike McArtor and Wesley Schneider
> New options for characters that enjoy deception, mischief, skullduggery and intrigue.
> 
> ...




No mention of new base classes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> *Expedition to the Demonweb Pits*
> Wolfgang Baur and Gwendolyn F.M. Kestrel
> 
> _Expedition to the Demonweb Pits_ is a D&D super-adventure for characters of levels 9-12. It is usable as a mini-campaign on its own, as a story arc in a Dungeon Master's regular campaign, or as a series of small side adventures with a big payoff. The structure is very flexible and eminently customizable. The adventure uses a new combat encounter format designed to make the DM's job easier and to speed up play.
> ...



*

Demonweb pits?




*


----------



## Eridanis (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks, as always, thalmin!


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 21, 2006)

Bless you , thalmin!

Some super-adventure goodness in there!



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> *D&D Miniatures Unhallowed Booster Pack*
> 
> This latest D&D Miniatures Game release includes several infamous D&D characters and popular D&D monsters. Undead and other creatures of darkness figure prominently in the set. Various figures are drawn from key D&D titles, including the _Expanded Psionic Handbook and various Eberron and Forgotten Realms supplements.
> Four miniatures - one per faction - also have a second stat card that features epic-level stats specifically for high-level versions of those figures.
> ...



_

Ah, we have a minis price hike...._


----------



## Henry (Jul 21, 2006)

> Based on the Star Wars Roleplaying Game Revised Core Rulebook by Bill Slavicsek, Andy Collins, and* JD Walker*




I wonder if he's any kin to that J.D. Wiker fellow? 

"Secrets of Sarlona" -- Curse You, WotC? Must you tempt me with such prizes?!?!?! That's a place I've been wanting Keith's warped glimpses of for a long time now.

"Star Wars RPG" - looking even better with all that "Revised" talk. I have a feeling we'll see it look more like 3.5 in the combat rules and some of the feats, but the Extra work on the Force stuff is what I want to see. I trust Rodney and Owen, because of their previous work (I'm an unabashed Black Company fan, and Rodney's previous Star Wars work is stellar).

"Complete Scoundrel" - not sure I'm looking forward to more "Complete" stuff. Getting tired of more prizes to sweeten the pot. :/

"Dungeonscape" - I could see some real use for this if they recapture the kind of content that the old Dungeoneer's Survival Guide used to have.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like good stuff to me... 

_Complete Scoundrel_ and _Magic Item Compendium_, plus _Dungeonscape_... excellent!


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 21, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Ah, we have a minis price hike....




Hadn't noticed that. Maybe there's something different about the set?

Pinotage


----------



## Kunimatyu (Jul 21, 2006)

D&D Minis boosters @ 14.95 ea are starting to get a little rich for my blood.

In fall 2003, they were 9.95 each. Now, in spring 07, less than four years later, they've increased in price 50%. That's a bit much even taking inflation into account.


----------



## Sammael (Jul 21, 2006)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Hadn't noticed that. Maybe there's something different about the set?



Yup. It costs more.


----------



## philreed (Jul 21, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Dungeons & Dragons Dungeon Master's Kit*
> An easy way for new Dungeon Masters to learn how to run fun D&D games.





I want to get excited about this but after the *Player's Kit* I'm not sure. If the box photo had been accurate -- the photo implies that the booklets have some weight to them -- then I would be all over this. As it is I'm gonna wait until I can actually see inside the box.

As a "introductory" product, I felt the *Player's Kit* was seriously lacking. *D&D for Dummies* is a much better buy; and it's very likely that *Dungeon Master for Dummies* is going to be a much better buy for newbies than this product.


----------



## philreed (Jul 21, 2006)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> In fall 2003, they were 9.95 each. Now, in spring 07, less than four years later, they've increased in price 50%. That's a bit much even taking inflation into account.




How much have oil prices climbed during that time? Also, the newer minis are better quality than those earlier sets.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel a little like Token on South Park when they're doing the Lords of the Ring spoof and almost going, "I'm out."

Adventurers are good, and D&D needs them, but we've needed them for years and it feels like they're being blasted onto us at the cost of the sourcebooks that I personally prefer. 

At the same time however, Complete anything makes me vomit a little. Sorry, but if going back to PrCs with five page descriptions is the best WoTC can do in 07'... well, I'll be playing for a long time thanks to Shackled City and Age of Worms and other great arcs but it looks like my WoTC buying days may be winding down a bit.

Who knows? I could be completely off base here and this stuff blows me away when I see it but just reading about it... yeah, I can see 4th ed coming much sooner than I thought now.


----------



## Henry (Jul 21, 2006)

philreed said:
			
		

> How much have oil prices climbed during that time? Also, the newer minis are better quality than those earlier sets.




Even still, I'm glad I have the ones I do, because barring them putting more minis in the pack, $15.00 isn't worth it to me to get in any regularity.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 21, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> Even still, I'm glad I have the ones I do, because barring them putting more minis in the pack, $15.00 isn't worth it to me to get in any regularity.




The timing of the price hike is interesting.

I'm sure it's related to the high cost of oil as Phil points out, but to implement the hike for a set that may or may not be as in demand (do we really need more undead?), it will be interesting to see how well the set does.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 21, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *A D&D Supplement*
> *Complete Scoundrel*
> Mike McArtor and Wesley Schneider
> New options for characters that enjoy deception, mischief, skullduggery and intrigue.
> ...



Wow, 50 percent of players in my (11 person) campaign will want this.



> *A D&D Supplement*
> *Dungeonscape*
> Jason Bulmahn and Rich Burlew
> 
> ...



Good stuff.



> *A D&D Super-Adventure*
> *Expedition to the Demonweb Pits*
> Wolfgang Baur and Gwendolyn F.M. Kestrel
> 
> ...



*
Holy crap.

Of course, what are they going to call the Barrier Peaks sequel if this is the new naming convention?*


----------



## thalmin (Jul 21, 2006)

It seems much of the stuff coming from China is going up in price. Perhaps their labor costs are going up


----------



## thalmin (Jul 21, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Of course, what are they going to call the Barrier Peaks sequel if this is the new naming convention?



Queen of the Barrier Peaks?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jul 21, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Of course, what are they going to call the Barrier Peaks sequel if this is the new naming convention?




Queen of the Barrier Peaks?


----------



## Shemeska (Jul 21, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> We received the new catalog from WotC yesterday. Here we go again.




No FR regional supplements. Bah.



> *A D&D Supplement*
> *Magic Item Compendium*
> Andy Collins, Mike Mearls, and Stephen Schubert
> Additional design by Evan Bernstein, Frank Brunner, John Snead, and Owen K.C. Stephens
> ...




Given how few books I've picked up in the past two or three years, this actually has some pretty nice value for me. I'll probably pick it up for the utility of having it all in one source.




> *A D&D Super-Adventure*
> *Expedition to the Demonweb Pits*
> Wolfgang Baur and Gwendolyn F.M. Kestrel
> 
> ...



*

Something planar related, and with Baur's name on it. *smile o' fangs*

Hell if I'll ever run a premade adventure, but if it's fluffy enough this is an auto sell for me.*


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn. Why do I need to be poor? I can't afford all this...   

Good stuff. I want that SWd20 book!


----------



## 00Machado (Jul 21, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Sorry, but if going back to PrCs with five page descriptions is the best WoTC can do in 07'... well, I'll be playing for a long time thanks to Shackled City and Age of Worms and other great arcs but it looks like my WoTC buying days may be winding down a bit.




Speaking of Age of Worms, given the number of adventures WotC is putting out in the first half of 07, I'm guessing that's why they didn't approve Paizo releasing a hardcover Ago of Worms campaign.

I wonder how much a 20 level adventure would eat into the demand for WotC's shorter arc adventures? Might be that they appeal to different audiences.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 21, 2006)

I really hope the Dungeon Tiles are as cool as I think they'll be.

*I'd really like to see a preview * (hint hint to WotC - I know you're watching!    )


----------



## thalmin (Jul 21, 2006)

I have updated the original post to include the fiction listings.


----------



## 00Machado (Jul 21, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> ...and provides new rules options for characters who enjoy intrigue, skullduggery, and subterfuge. This book also helps Dungeon Masters run intrigue-laced campaigns.
> In addition to presenting various "scoundrel" archetypes for characters, it includes new feats and prestige classes that serve these archetypes, as well as new tricks, spells, equipment, and magic items.
> For the Dungeon Master, this book contains information on how to create adventures and campaigns laced with intrigue that will appeal to groups that includes one or more scoundrel-type characters.




I wonder if this is in lieu of the opt requested Heroes of Intrigue, and if the DM campaign inspiration content will be a significant enough part of the book to really help flesh out that type of campaign.

I'll also say that I'm likely to buy the non-setting specific adventures. I think following that medium length story arc model is a good differentiator for WotC adventures from most of the rest of what's out there. I think this might make adventures a viable profit maker for them, which hopefully means we get to see them at regular intervals. Having them be longer works fine too, since it decreases the likelihood that you'll run out of adventure material before the next one comes out.


----------



## thalmin (Jul 21, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I really hope the Dungeon Tiles are as cool as I think they'll be.
> 
> *I'd really like to see a preview * (hint hint to WotC - I know you're watching!    )



Set 1 is due out August 25th.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 21, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Set 1 is due out August 25th.




I know - and Mat Smith missed it in his last preview column.  I'm really curious to see what these things look like.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 21, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *A D&D Super-Adventure*
> *Expedition to the Demonweb Pits*
> Wolfgang Baur and Gwendolyn F.M. Kestrel
> 
> ...



*

that looks like about the most interesting bit to me.  *


----------



## BOZ (Jul 21, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I feel a little like Token on South Park when they're doing the Lords of the Ring spoof and almost going, "I'm out."




i hope you didn't find the product catalog as shocking as what he watched to make him say that.


----------



## DragonLancer (Jul 21, 2006)

Dungeonscape and the two generic adventure modules are all that jump out at me there. Means I get to save some cash though.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 21, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i hope you didn't find the product catalog as shocking as what he watched to make him say that.




Not at all. Just heading in a direction I do not care to follow.

Instead of inexpensive small adventurers that are generic and easy to use we're getting more expensive material, sometimes in hardcover, that doesn't lend itself out quite as easily to integration and ease of use.

Instead of doing more with less, WoTC is doing less by changing formats and positioning. "Let's change this stat block! Sure, it eats up more room, but we'll just make bigger adventurers into hardcovers and charge $34.95 for 'em!."


----------



## qstor (Jul 21, 2006)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Wow, Demonweb Pits plus Wolfgang Baur = very interesting.
> 
> And a general comment: Hail the return of the "superadventure"!





This looks cool! A return to Q1.

Mike


----------



## caudor (Jul 21, 2006)

I welcome the revival of the 'WotC super adventure' after what seemed to be an endless drought.  I've got so many crunch books right now that it will takes years just to delve into it all.

I'm glad to see the 'environmental series' continuing as well.  If you consider all the products for the latter part of this year and the early part of 2007, they are providing a good mix to please a variety of folks.

My word to WotC:  great job folks!


----------



## jgsugden (Jul 21, 2006)

Is there anything in there about an October 'MOnster Gift Box' or 'Monster Gift Set'?


----------



## Razz (Jul 21, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> No FR regional supplements. Bah.




I am also upset at the lack of FR regional books, or any FR book outside of FR adventures. I know the gripe has been "We need for FR adventures" and it seems like they're doing it. But I hope Cormyr is the last one for a long time because I really would like to see more non-adventure FR books. Specifically more regional books.


----------



## Razz (Jul 21, 2006)

Of all the books in 2007, only *Complete Scoundrel * and *Dungeonscapes* intrigue me. The rest are bleh. I don't DM Eberron (I'd like to play in it, though) so those are out the picture. 

I have been yearning for a good FR book outside of Dragons of Faerun, and I am saddened to see yet another adventure. FR adventures are good once every one or 2 years, but anyone can take a general adventure and adapt it to the Realms. I've done it many times and it doesn't take much work at all.

There's still another 8 months to see, so here is hoping for the best for FR.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 22, 2006)

00Machado said:
			
		

> Speaking of Age of Worms, given the number of adventures WotC is putting out in the first half of 07, I'm guessing that's why they didn't approve Paizo releasing a hardcover Ago of Worms campaign.




Wait, seriously, they didn't?  Aww man.  Was waiting to run that when the HC came out.  Didn't hear about this till just now.  

Oh yeah, out of curiosity, what's a "Saddle-stitched" book?


----------



## thalmin (Jul 22, 2006)

jgsugden said:
			
		

> Is there anything in there about an October 'MOnster Gift Box' or 'Monster Gift Set'?



No, but there was a Special Edition Monster Manual listed for October, as posted in this thread.


----------



## thalmin (Jul 22, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, seriously, they didn't?  Aww man.  Was waiting to run that when the HC came out.  Didn't hear about this till just now.
> 
> Oh yeah, out of curiosity, what's a "Saddle-stitched" book?



I may be mistaken, but I believe "saddle-stitched" referred to center-stapled books, like the thinner modules. I can't figure its use here, but I just copied out of the catalog. Could they have meant perfect-bound? (softcover with a flat spine)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2006)

Lots that piques my interest. I am particularly interested in the Gateway to the Realms novels. Haven't bought any since 96-97, wonder if it truly is a gateway for new readers  comeback readers.

Complete Scoundrel looks interesting. I am now aptly awaiting teasers from the WotC website. Expedition to the Demonweb Pits sounds fairly cool and I wonder if it has anything do with Lolth's comeback. 

Complete Scoundrel, Dungeonscape and the Magic Item Compendium are defintely must buys.


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Jul 22, 2006)

Why is it that these product catalogues never get my name right?  For Dragons of Faerun, they had me written as Eytan Burnstein.  For the Magic Item Compendium, that have me written as Evan Bernstein.  Is it really that hard??  It's absolutely infuriating!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, seriously, they didn't?  Aww man.  Was waiting to run that when the HC came out.  Didn't hear about this till just now.



Right now I wouldn't worry about it so much. I would really like to see the Adventure Path as a hardcover myself, but at the moment it isn't worth getting all worked up about. I'd give it till GenCon of next year. If it isn't out by then, then I'd worry.


----------



## philreed (Jul 22, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I may be mistaken, but I believe "saddle-stitched" referred to center-stapled books, like the thinner modules.




Exactly. True saddle-stitching doesn't use staples, though, it uses wire. Which is why it's called "stitched."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2006)

philreed said:
			
		

> Exactly. True saddle-stitching doesn't use staples, though, it uses wire. Which is why it's called "stitched."



What material is used in the stiching process?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 22, 2006)

philreed said:
			
		

> Exactly. True saddle-stitching doesn't use staples, though, it uses wire. Which is why it's called "stitched."




Is it better or worse quality?  [like does it last longer than staples?]

Edit: I guess I'm mainly just trying to figure out 'what's the point?'  Why a single book like that during those months?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 22, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *A D&D Adventure*
> *Barrow of the Forgotten King*
> Ed Stark
> 
> ...



Excellent. Another great looking adventure.



> *A D&D Supplement*
> *Dungeonscape*
> Jason Bulmahn and Rich Burlew
> 
> ...



Cool.  



> *A D&D Supplement*
> *Magic Item Compendium*
> Andy Collins, Mike Mearls, and Stephen Schubert
> Additional design by Evan Bernstein, Frank Brunner, John Snead, and Owen K.C. Stephens
> ...



To be expected since they did the Spell Compendium. I'll have to wait and see if I actually buy this one.


----------



## philreed (Jul 22, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What material is used in the stiching process?




It's a metal wire (which is why it looks a lot like staples). If you pry apart the "staple" and compare it to a normal staple you'll see what I mean. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...Stitched&sa=X&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title

There's got to be a picture of one of these machines out there.


----------



## philreed (Jul 22, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is it better or worse quality?  [like does it last longer than staples?]




Much better quality. True saddle-stitching can hold up a lot longer than stapled books. Saddle-stitched books from places like Kinkos will use a saddle-stapler (which is a pretty cool toy).

EDIT: How did we start talking about this?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, poot. Nothing I worked on after _Complete Mage_ and _Frostfell Rift_ is coming in the first quarter. Guess I'll have to wait _that_ much longer to talk about CENSORED, CENSORED, and CENSORED. 

Looks like a great selection, though. And if there are going to be more "Expedition to" books--so far we've seen Ravenloft and Demonweb Pits--I _so_ want in on one of them.


----------



## philreed (Jul 22, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Well, poot. Nothing I worked on after _Complete Mage_ and _Frostfell Rift_ is coming in the first quarter.




Frostfell Rift is another Fantastic Locations release? I've really been enjoying this series (more than I thought I would).


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Jul 22, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Well, poot. Nothing I worked on after _Complete Mage_ and _Frostfell Rift_ is coming in the first quarter. Guess I'll have to wait _that_ much longer to talk about CENSORED, CENSORED, and CENSORED.
> 
> Looks like a great selection, though. And if there are going to be more "Expedition to" books--so far we've seen Ravenloft and Demonweb Pits--I _so_ want in on one of them.




I'm surprised, given how prolific you are.  If you look on the bright side, perhaps you'll have two books in the same month come out later on.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 22, 2006)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> Why is it that these product catalogues never get my name right?  For Dragons of Faerun, they had me written as Eytan Burnstein.  For the Magic Item Compendium, that have me written as Evan Bernstein.  Is it really that hard??  It's absolutely infuriating!



I feel for you, Ertan. 

I'm a reporter, and I had a source I talked with weekly for three years who _never_ got my name right, even when she had my article in front of her face when she was talking to me on the phone.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 22, 2006)

philreed said:
			
		

> Much better quality. True saddle-stitching can hold up a lot longer than stapled books. Saddle-stitched books from places like Kinkos will use a saddle-stapler (which is a pretty cool toy).
> 
> EDIT: How did we start talking about this?




I was just curious why the one book 'Dungeoneering' said 'saddle-stitched' whereas none of the other books had.


----------



## cybertalus (Jul 22, 2006)

Razz said:
			
		

> I am also upset at the lack of FR regional books, or any FR book outside of FR adventures. I know the gripe has been "We need for FR adventures" and it seems like they're doing it. But I hope Cormyr is the last one for a long time because I really would like to see more non-adventure FR books. Specifically more regional books.




Umm, don't hold your breath.   Given this line of text from the Cormyr adventure description:  _"This adventure can be run as a standalone adventure or as Part One of an epic three-part series of hardcover adventures set in the Forgotten Realms campaign setting."_ I wouldn't be surprised if those three hardcover adventures will be all that is released for FR in 2007 (aside from novels).

I'm baffled at the release of larger adventures, especially multi-part ones.  I thought I'd read that City of the Spider Queen was such a poor seller that it put WotC off doing adventures for quite a while.  I've also read that multi-part adventurers tend to sell poorly as well, yet now WotC is combining two poor selling concepts into one series.

I just hope that when these adventures bring FR sales way down that someone doesn't use that as an excuse to kill the line.


----------



## philreed (Jul 22, 2006)

cybertalus said:
			
		

> I just hope that when these adventures bring FR sales way down that someone doesn't use that as an excuse to kill the line.




I don't think this is anything to worry about. I suspect the increase in adventures has more to do with a new edition than anything else.


----------



## Nyeshet (Jul 22, 2006)

I must be an exception, as few of the books look interesting to me. The only ones that might spark my interest are Complete Scoundral, Dungeonscape, and the Magic Item Compendium. 

The initial Complete series ended a while back, and this second iteration will begin with Complete Mage in October. If I like that book I will be much more likely to buy Complete Scoundral. Otherwise I will be quite hesitant. I am curious as to how many differences might exist in the book from the others in the prior Complete series. 

Will there be more PrCs? Will they be new or mere updates? Considering the new format it is all but certain that even if a quarter of the book is take up by PrCs there will be no more than a third or less the number that was in most of the prior Complete series. Will there be new classes? If so, just what concepts are truly left to explain that have not already been explained in other books? Granted, Complete Mage could perhaps have new classes that deal with Incarnum, the Tome of Magic concepts, variant Warlocks, etc, but those are about the only areas left, I think. What about new spells and magic items? Seems rather redundant with the two compendiums - released and yet to be released - already (and rather recently) out. 

What does this really leave for the book? If the book still manages to impress me I will likely buy it, and at that time I will reconsider buying Complete Scoundral. 

_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/_/

Dungeonscape sounds interesting, but I wonder at what they consider a dungeon? A town in ruins, a cave system, a necropolis, a castle in a state of disrepair, a thieve's den, a functioning palace, a sewer system, a series of animal trails and hedges in an overgrown woodland: all of these could potentially be 'dungeons' - and many more places besides. How will this one book cover all these different ideas except in an abstract sense of offering advice on when to have encounters and how many branches to add to a path? 

I will have to see this book before I will consider buying it. Cityscapes sounds far more interesting, although as I already have a couple books on the topic I will likely have to see that one (or read some good reviews of it) before I consider it, also. 

So I will have to wait and see, for I wonder as to how interesting and useful the books will be.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 22, 2006)

philreed said:
			
		

> I don't think this is anything to worry about. I suspect the increase in adventures has more to do with a new edition than anything else.



How so? They're still giving us rules updates, which would suggest they haven't brought all those folks in to tinker with 3.5 extensively.

New adventures would also have a limited shelf life if 4E is looming on the horizon.


----------



## Merifluous (Jul 22, 2006)

Razz said:
			
		

> I am also upset at the lack of FR regional books, or any FR book outside of FR adventures. I know the gripe has been "We need for FR adventures" and it seems like they're doing it. But I hope Cormyr is the last one for a long time because I really would like to see more non-adventure FR books. Specifically more regional books.




Is it me or does it seem like the number of FR books (outside of all these announced adventures) has been slowly decreasing? It makes me wonder if the setting is slowly on its way out...


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 22, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Well, poot. Nothing I worked on after _Complete Mage_ and _Frostfell Rift_ is coming in the first quarter. Guess I'll have to wait _that_ much longer to talk about CENSORED, CENSORED, and CENSORED.




Psht.

I can't believe they're making a CENSORED, CENSORED, *and* a CENSORED.  What a sucky product line...

I expected better from you, Ari!


----------



## cybertalus (Jul 22, 2006)

Merifluous said:
			
		

> Is it me or does it seem like the number of FR books (outside of all these announced adventures) has been slowly decreasing? It makes me wonder if the setting is slowly on its way out...



2005 had 4 FR sourcebooks and 1 adventure, up from 3 sourcebooks and no adventures the previous two years.  2006 dropped back down to 3 sourcebooks and 1 adventure, but none of them were regional books, which does make 2006 seem a bit light compared to 2005.

In the whole 3E era there has never been more than one FR sourcebook released in the first quarter of a year.  I wouldn't be concerned now except for the line about the Cormyr adventure being the first of a three parter.


----------



## Dav (Jul 22, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Star Wars Roleplaying Game: Saga Edition*
> Owen K.C. Stephens and Rodney Thompson*
> 
> This new edition of the _*Star Wars* Roleplaying Game_ encapsulates all six feature films while presenting a thorough revision of the rules, making the game easier to learn while improving the overall play experience. The new 288-page core rulebook includes new character abilities and options, a streamlined skill system, a revised combat system, new feats and Force powers, a world gazetteer, statistics for key characters from all six *Star Wars* films and the Expanded Universe, and guidelines on how to use *Star Wars* Miniatures and battle maps in play.
> ...



Am I the only one worried about the page reduction in this Revised RCR?  The RCR was 384 pages, and now we only have 288?  I find it rather surprising that they'll be able to add all this new stuff AND drop about 100 pages.  :\  I'm excited in general, but worried about this.


----------



## cybertalus (Jul 22, 2006)

philreed said:
			
		

> I don't think this is anything to worry about. I suspect the increase in adventures has more to do with a new edition than anything else.



I can't decide if I want you to be correct or not here.   If you are correct it means a new edition is close enough on the horizon that it's impacting WotC's release strategy already.  If you're not correct, my favorite setting might be in trouble.  Of course FR could still be in trouble even with a new edition on the horizon.

I'd like to think the increased adventure output is part of the same strategy as the Basic Game and Player's and DM's Kits to make the game more accessible for new players.  Afterall for people who are brand new to DMing, using a published adventure is typically easier than creating their own.  Problem is, large and complicated adventures don't fit in with that notion very well.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 22, 2006)

cybertalus said:
			
		

> I'd like to think the increased adventure output is part of the same strategy as the Basic Game and Player's and DM's Kits to make the game more accessible for new players.  Afterall for people who are brand new to DMing, using a published adventure is typically easier than creating their own.  Problem is, large and complicated adventures don't fit in with that notion very well.



The GDQ and similar supermodules worked just fine with new DMs back in the day, and people  new to 3E jumped all over RtToEE the same way.

I suspect WotC just looked at Shackled City and the Drow War and Age of Worms and said "we need to get us some of that."

I think this is a good thing for FR fans: For years, the Greyhawk crowd had the great common ground of the GDQ and other classic series. Creating a strong storyline/epic for the Forgotten Realms is the chance for the Forgotten Realms to get in on that in the 21st century.

And remember, the last mega-adventure from WotC is the Red Hand of Doom, which is pretty well-regarded, dragonspawn and all.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 22, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I feel for you, Ertan.




lmao!!

Whiz, was this deliberate, or just the funniest typo I've seen in a long time?   

Seriously, Eytan, my sympathies. You'd be amazed how many people mispronounce "Ari." You wouldn't think it'd be that hard, especially after hearing it a time or two, but...


----------



## ericlboyd (Jul 22, 2006)

As Aitaen's co-author on Dragons of Faerun, I can confirm that Eitienne is very easy to work with. Unfortunately, I did have a hard time remembering Iten's email address, which kept bouncing back as "unknown user". Even Eyetun's IM rarely seemed to work. I never could figure out why, but it was probably my editor's fault.

;-)

--Eric


----------



## BlakeT (Jul 22, 2006)

Some interesting things on the horizon, thanks for the list.  The Star Wars release sounds especially good to me, as I missed out on the d20 thing that came around the first time.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 22, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> lmao!!
> 
> Whiz, was this deliberate, or just the funniest typo I've seen in a long time?


----------



## thalmin (Jul 22, 2006)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> Why is it that these product catalogues never get my name right?  For Dragons of Faerun, they had me written as Eytan Burnstein.  For the Magic Item Compendium, that have me written as Evan Bernstein.  Is it really that hard??  It's absolutely infuriating!



I can't do anything about the catalog, but at least I changed it for this thread.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jul 22, 2006)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> Why is it that these product catalogues never get my name right?  For Dragons of Faerun, they had me written as Eytan Burnstein.  For the Magic Item Compendium, that have me written as Evan Bernstein.  Is it really that hard??  It's absolutely infuriating!




I feel your pain. About 20 years ago TSR misspelled my name as "Ed Greenwood," and the bastard's really been riding high off that marketing typo for years.

Curse you Greenwood!!!


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Jul 22, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *A D&D Supplement*
> *Dungeonscape*
> Jason Bulmahn and Rich Burlew
> 
> ...




Hooray.. it finally got listed. Biting my tongue on this one was tough, but not as tough as my next few.   

(Hey Ari.. teasing is fun)

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Jul 22, 2006)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> Why is it that these product catalogues never get my name right?  For Dragons of Faerun, they had me written as Eytan Burnstein.  For the Magic Item Compendium, that have me written as Evan Bernstein.  Is it really that hard??  It's absolutely infuriating!




Welcome to the club of the misspelled names. I cannot count how many different ways I have seen my last name misspelled. That damn silent H gets em' every time.

Jason Bulmahn (or is Buhlman, Bulhman, Bulman, Bhuhlhmhahnhh4!hh)
Managing Editor of Dragon
Member of the Mispelled Name Club


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 22, 2006)

So far I've been lucky but I think I'll hold off on the 1st quarter until I see 2nd quarter. 

(Don't worry Jason and Erik, I'll be buying lots of Dragon and Dungeon.   )


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 22, 2006)

I wonder if that epic super-adventure series for FR will be the official 3e ender from WotC, similarily as the Vecna adventures did with 2e.

In any case, looks like WotC is really going to release a lot of interesting stuff next year. - I mean, this year, I found nothing from them that could interest me, except maybe Ravenloft.  


Another random thought: Where is Kingsholm taken from? (Talking about_ Barrow of the Forgotten King_.) Sounds to me like if WotC wanted to resurrect the good old adventure path.


----------



## MerricB (Jul 22, 2006)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> Welcome to the club of the misspelled names. I cannot count how many different ways I have seen my last name misspelled. That damn silent H gets em' every time.
> 
> Jason Bulmahn (or is Buhlman, Bulhman, Bulman, Bhuhlhmhahnhh4!hh)
> Managing Editor of Dragon
> Member of the Mispelled Name Club




Buhlmann is my preferred spelling. (I've certainly misspelt it enough times!)

What gets me is when someone misspells my name in response to one of my e-mails, which has my name spelt properly in the address *and* in the signature. Argh!

Cheers!


----------



## philreed (Jul 22, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> New adventures would also have a limited shelf life if 4E is looming on the horizon.




Adventures are meant to have a short lifespan.


----------



## Soel (Jul 22, 2006)

Barrow of the Forgotten King looks the most interesting, in an old school sorta way. Dungeonscape and Magic Item Compendium (needs a new name,) will get a look. Scoundrel doesn't seem to really offer anything new, but I'll look at it as well.


----------



## philreed (Jul 22, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> I wonder if that epic super-adventure series for FR will be the official 3e ender from WotC, similarily as the Vecna adventures did with 2e.




That's pretty much exactly what I've been thinking.


----------



## Eridanis (Jul 22, 2006)

I just noticed that Dungeonscape was co-written by Rich Burlew. I wonder if he'll be doing any illustrations for the book (a la 1st edition DMG's comics)?

I know the answer is 99.9% likely to be no, but I'll still enjoy that Rich's game design career led to his dungeon-delving comics career which has lead back to designing... a book about dungeons!


----------



## sad_genius (Jul 22, 2006)

When I saw DemonWeb Pits I was so surprised not to see Erik Mona's name attached to it. Maybe Barrier Peaks?


----------



## eris404 (Jul 22, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *A D&D Supplement*
> *Magic Item Compendium*
> Andy Collins, Mike Mearls, and Stephen Schubert
> Additional design by Eytan Bernstein, Frank Brunner, John Snead, and Owen K.C. Stephens
> ...




yay!



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> *A D&D Supplement*
> *City of Peril*
> Ed Stark
> 
> ...




I really wish I could see what this looks like. As someone who runs a primarily urban campaign, it could either be really helpful or ...not so much.


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Jul 22, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I feel for you, Ertan.
> 
> I'm a reporter, and I had a source I talked with weekly for three years who _never_ got my name right, even when she had my article in front of her face when she was talking to me on the phone.




This has got to be the funniest thing I've seen all week.  I nearly fell on the floor reading the responses.  

Ari, I don't think I'd have much trouble with your name, but I live in a 80% Jewish town on long Island and have a difficult Israeli name myself.  

Will, I can't claim to have been listed as Ed Greenwood in anything official, but Candlekeep still has me listed as Ed Greenwood for Dragons of Faerun, bringing the "E" thing to an obscene level.  

I was talking with Evan Jamieson the other night and I think that our names were somehow fused from the Dragons of Faerun catalog into an unwholesome amalgum for the Magic Item Compendium.  

I went through most of college in Montreal as Etienne because the professors naturally assumed that mine was just some whacky spelling of the French name. 

My little cousin, taking after my younger sister who did this all throughour her early childhood, calls me Eye-tan (tan like getting a tan, not tan like wonton or tonto) Birdseed.  I think it's a combination of her thinking it's funny and not being able to pronounce it. 

Fortunately, Gwendolyn Kestrel is helping me out in getting the name reference corrected so that it doesn't appear that way when the book comes out.  She also has a misspelling in one of the catalogs from earlier in the year.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 22, 2006)

Were there any d20 Modern products listed in the catalog? 

If not, well, that's... interesting.


----------



## Banshee16 (Jul 22, 2006)

cybertalus said:
			
		

> I can't decide if I want you to be correct or not here.   If you are correct it means a new edition is close enough on the horizon that it's impacting WotC's release strategy already.  If you're not correct, my favorite setting might be in trouble.  Of course FR could still be in trouble even with a new edition on the horizon.
> 
> I'd like to think the increased adventure output is part of the same strategy as the Basic Game and Player's and DM's Kits to make the game more accessible for new players.  Afterall for people who are brand new to DMing, using a published adventure is typically easier than creating their own.  Problem is, large and complicated adventures don't fit in with that notion very well.




Personally, I hope that it's not part of a new edition strategy.  Do we honestly *need* a new edition right now?  Truly?  The game seems to work pretty well.  It's not like 2nd Ed. where things really needed to be fixed.  And, looking on the boards, I doubt there's much agreement about what *should* be fixed.

I almost gave up on WotC when they released one of their software products, I think an expansion to their character creator, two months before announcing 3E.

Banshee


----------



## Banshee16 (Jul 22, 2006)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> This has got to be the funniest thing I've seen all week.  I nearly fell on the floor reading the responses.
> 
> Ari, I don't think I'd have much trouble with your name, but I live in a 80% Jewish town on long Island and have a difficult Israeli name myself.
> 
> ...




Use it ....my name's very French, and outside of Quebec, very few anglophones can come even close to pronouncing it.  Many don't even bother trying.

It gives me an easy out when telemarkers call.  Can I speak with Mr. Blah blah blah?  Nope, you have the wrong house, sorry..click.

Banshee


----------



## jsewell (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info Thalmin!

I'm sorry for all the members of the Mispelled Name Club (it'd really PO me to be miscredited!).  If it makes you feel better, I was taking a _final_ exam when one of the students asked the professor (Dr. Armstrong), 'How do you spell your name?'  He just looked at her and replied, 'Arm Strong'.  

I belong to the Mispronounced Name Club myself.  Half the time I'm 'Mr. See-Well'.  I've thought about dropping the last L (Sewel - Jewel, Behold My Cleverness!   ), but I really don't think it would matter; it might actually restart my High School nickname (some derivation of Sewer - usually 'Sewage Pipe'   ).

I also belong to the Misnamed Club.  Jo_h_n is NOT short for Jonathon, urgh! (Actually, this one doesn't bother me).

Good Luck to everyone and their names!
-john


----------



## Faraer (Jul 22, 2006)

Eytan, how _do_ you pronounce your name?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 22, 2006)

Funny, Ivid, I felt the exact opposite about this year versus the start of 1st quarter 2007 so far. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Razz (Jul 22, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Personally, I hope that it's not part of a new edition strategy.  Do we honestly *need* a new edition right now?  Truly?  The game seems to work pretty well.  It's not like 2nd Ed. where things really needed to be fixed.  And, looking on the boards, I doubt there's much agreement about what *should* be fixed.
> 
> I almost gave up on WotC when they released one of their software products, I think an expansion to their character creator, two months before announcing 3E.
> 
> Banshee




My thoughts exactly. With so much optional material in non-core books, 3rd Party products, house rules, and Unearthed Arcana...I really don't see a reason for a 4E at all. There's nothing to do with 4E that 3E cannot accomplish on its own, other than destroy the "sacred cows." Also, they just released Eberron and it'd be really really foolish to drop all the Eberron players into a frenzy with a 4E.

As for the other poster here worried about the slump with the FR setting, I am feeling it too. And a THREE book mega-adventure? THREE BOOKS!? Hmmm....that really worries me a lot. 

You know what it is, they're devoting more attention to Eberron it seems. LOL Not that I have anything against Eberron, but who knows. 2006 was the year of "Test New Stuff" (hence Mysteries of the Moonsea and Monster Manual 4), maybe 2007 is "Year of Mega Adventures"?


----------



## reanjr (Jul 22, 2006)

Complete Scoundrel - Intrigue should be covered by a Heroes of Intrigue book and not tacked on to this.  We''l see.

Dungeonscape - If this is really good it could be pretty nice to have to spark ideas for dungeons.  I personally find it difficult to run a good dungeon adventure because I dislike combat and hate dungeons that are encounter after encounter.  Hopefully this will give me some new good ideas to build dungeons from.

Magic Item Compendium - Marginally useful I suppose to have everything in one spot.  I would have preferred a 224 page guide on pricing magic items so players are encouraged to actually be creative and design their own (something completely lost in 3e).

I'm ambivalent or uncaring about everything else.


----------



## Mercule (Jul 22, 2006)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Roleplaying
> 
> *A D&D Supplement*
> *Complete Scoundrel*
> ...




Dunno what to think of this.  Even if it's well written, I'm getting burned out on crunch.  Kinda feel like I could go for a decade or two.  On the other hand, there are a lot of rogue-lovers in my group.



> *A D&D Supplement*
> *Dungeonscape*
> Jason Bulmahn and Rich Burlew
> 
> ...




This might be pretty cool.  There's plenty of room to screw it up, but, done right, it'd be an excellent addition to my library.  Pretty high on my anticipation list.



> *A D&D Supplement*
> *Magic Item Compendium*
> Andy Collins, Mike Mearls, and Stephen Schubert
> Additional design by Eytan Bernstein, Frank Brunner, John Snead, and Owen K.C. Stephens
> ...




1250 magic items?  That sounds like a lot.  Anyone know roughly how many are in the DMG?



> *An Eberron Super-Adventure*
> *Curse of the Dragon's Eye*
> Stephen Shubert, Tim Hitchcock, and Nicholas Logue




Could be neat.  We'll still be in the middle of AoW, though.



> Miniatures
> 
> *D&D Icons Gargantuan Blue Dragon*




I like blue dragons.  This is pretty much guaranteed, unless it turns out to be horribly disfigured or something.



> *D&D Miniatures Unhallowed Booster Pack*
> 
> This latest D&D Miniatures Game release includes several infamous D&D characters and popular D&D monsters. Undead and other creatures of darkness figure prominently in the set. Various figures are drawn from key D&D titles, including the _Expanded Psionic Handbook and various Eberron and Forgotten Realms supplements.
> Four miniatures - one per faction - also have a second stat card that features epic-level stats specifically for high-level versions of those figures.
> ...



_

Undead and "other creatures of darkness" pretty well describes the sort of bad guys I like to use, IMC.  Very high odds of a buy, here.  It almost sounds like it was made for me._


----------



## Mortellan (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm not impressed about this mega-adventure buzz. Paizo has been ahead of that game for a few years, so WotC is just coming back to them due to the success of materials like Maure Castle, Shackled City and soon to be Age of Worms. Tsk.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 22, 2006)

Mortellan said:
			
		

> I'm not impressed about this mega-adventure buzz. Paizo has been ahead of that game for a few years, so WotC is just coming back to them due to the success of materials like Maure Castle, Shackled City and soon to be Age of Worms. Tsk.



What's the issue? WotC should be banned from doing them because other people are successful at it?


----------



## Pants (Jul 22, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> What's the issue? WotC should be banned from doing them because other people are successful at it?



Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 22, 2006)

Pants said:
			
		

> Yes.



    :\


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Jul 23, 2006)

reanjr said:
			
		

> Complete Scoundrel - Intrigue should be covered by a Heroes of Intrigue book and not tacked on to this.  We''l see.




Yea, I'm afraid WotC will use the existence of this book as an excuse not to do a Heroes of Intrigue.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 23, 2006)

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm afraid WotC will use the existence of this book as an excuse not to do a Heroes of Intrigue.



They didn't use Races of Destiny as an excuse to not do Cityscape.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 23, 2006)

You know, _Complete Warrior_'s chapter on fantasy warfare contained advice for running a "martial" campaign, and they still published _Heroes of Battle_.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope you're right, intrigue *is* a wide enough topic for a character option book and a genre series book.


----------



## Pants (Jul 23, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\



j/k of course


----------



## MerricB (Jul 23, 2006)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Dunno what to think of this.  Even if it's well written, I'm getting burned out on crunch.  Kinda feel like I could go for a decade or two.  On the other hand, there are a lot of rogue-lovers in my group.




Wizards seem to be producing books for a wide variety of groups. This book probably isn't for you. (It is, however, for quite a few people I know).

I just want to see the adventures. 

Cheers!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 23, 2006)

Twiggly the Gnome said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm afraid WotC will use the existence of this book as an excuse not to do a Heroes of Intrigue.



That would stink, because a Heroes of Intrigue book would be right up my alley!  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 23, 2006)

Pants said:
			
		

> j/k of course



<wipes forehead>

Shew!


----------



## Davelozzi (Jul 23, 2006)

Regarding all this talk about _Heroes of Intrigue_...was this something that was actually announced at one point, or just something that people are anticipating becuase they would like to see?

Back to the topic at hand, I am not spending much money on books these days anyway, but I will say that this looks like a pretty solid first quarter to me.  I have more adventures than I could use but at least they are interesting to read and a good source of NPCs, encounters, etc.  I would rather see this than more solid crunch books like the _Complete_ or _Races of_ series.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 23, 2006)

_Heroes of Intrigue_ is "wished-for", not "announced" or even "rumoured".


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Boy I am gonna need a lot of mulah for first quarter 2007 

Eberron stuff, Dungeonscape, Magic Item Compendium, Mega-Adventures, an undead oriented minis set and a nice blue dragon.

Is the DMG in the DM Kit a hardback or softcover ?


----------



## thalmin (Jul 23, 2006)

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Boy I am gonna need a lot of mulah for first quarter 2007
> 
> Eberron stuff, Dungeonscape, Magic Item Compendium, Mega-Adventures, an undead oriented minis set and a nice blue dragon.
> 
> Is the DMG in the DM Kit a hardback or softcover ?



While the description doesn't say, since the Kit costs the same as the DMG, I would believe this to be softcover. This would match the Player's Kit and catalog description.


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Jul 23, 2006)

Faraer said:
			
		

> Eytan, how _do_ you pronounce your name?




I have an excellent pronunciation guide over at my website www.eytanbernstein.com/bio.htm


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Jul 23, 2006)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Use it ....my name's very French, and outside of Quebec, very few anglophones can come even close to pronouncing it.  Many don't even bother trying.
> 
> It gives me an easy out when telemarkers call.  Can I speak with Mr. Blah blah blah?  Nope, you have the wrong house, sorry..click.
> 
> Banshee




I'll certainly consider using it when traveling through France in the coming year.


----------



## glass (Jul 23, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Twiggly the Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since when do they need to make excuses? They make the books they think will sell, and don't make books they think won't. Excuses don't enter into it.


glass.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 23, 2006)

philreed said:
			
		

> That's pretty much exactly what I've been thinking.






			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> Funny, Ivid, I felt the exact opposite about this year versus the start of 1st quarter 2007 so far. We'll just have to wait and see.




Of course, one can say nothing with certainty, but this change of release policy is remarkable. Certainly, the time of expanding the settings and going more into the rule structure, is passing.

This might be due to a high fan demand of new adventures, or simply to the fact that one needs the settings to evolve. - Maybe this evolvement will just lead to more d20 updates, like the *revised FRCS* or the *revised  revised 3e manual*, but I personally cannot believe that.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 23, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> This might be due to a high fan demand of new adventures...



I'd say this is it - there was a fan demand that Wizards thought would be filled with d20 products. That didn't happen, though. While several d20 publishers released adventures, those either weren't enough to fill the demand, not "good enough" to fill it, or quite simply not known about. Then there's the whole specific/generic debate that has been explored in other topics, especially about Dragon Magazine.

I'm not saying 4E isn't coming - it'll probably be at least in the last stages of playtesting sometime in 2008, or already out - but extrapolating a pattern from one or two data points is not necessarily accurate. When the Spell Compendium was announced, a few people also mentioned that the AD&D Spell Compendia came out during that edition's 'death knell,' so to speak. History does not necessarily repeat itself.


----------



## MerricB (Jul 23, 2006)

It should also be noted that Wizards can produce adventures that Dungeon magazine can't - long ones. Although Dungeon can create episodic adventures, by their nature they're not quite as integrated as they could otherwise be (no backtracking to a previous issue, for instance).

Cheers!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah - this sounds convincing to me.  

After all, the many, many regional sourcebooks released formed settings that still lie to be explored, and most DMs might get tired from having to implement either very short adventures or generic/d20 stuff into their campaigns if they don't want to run something homebrew.

After all, the relaunch of Star Wars under the d20 banner might point out that Wizards isn't tired of 3e yet...

Also, since WotC since the d20 books from WotC apparently continue to sell well, this might be indeed only an answer to the year-long fan demand.  

Anyway, one will see...


----------



## Gundark (Jul 23, 2006)

Lots of good stuff...

looking forward to the demon web pits adventure. plus this quote seemed interesting "The adventure uses a new combat encounter format designed to make the DM's job easier and to speed up play."

Hmmm wonder what that is....thoughts?


----------



## philreed (Jul 23, 2006)

Gundark said:
			
		

> Lots of good stuff...
> 
> looking forward to the demon web pits adventure. plus this quote seemed interesting "The adventure uses a new combat encounter format designed to make the DM's job easier and to speed up play."
> 
> Hmmm wonder what that is....thoughts?




I assume it's a refined version of the delve format that we've already seen.


----------



## Erik Mona (Oct 21, 2006)

sad_genius said:
			
		

> When I saw DemonWeb Pits I was so surprised not to see Erik Mona's name attached to it. Maybe Barrier Peaks?




Keep guessing...

--Erik


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 21, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Keep guessing...



Ooh, ooh!

Expedition to the Glacial Rift of the Frost Giant Jarl?

Corporate synergy with Frostburn, too!


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 23, 2006)

Uhm you're making Scarred Lands Revised!? 

Or better yet, New Expedition to the Bloodstone Lands!?!


----------



## Particle_Man (Oct 23, 2006)

Complete Scoundrel likely won't have new base classes, as Complete Mage did not.  Could be worth a look.

Dungeonescape looks like it might be my first environment book.  I wonder if one could pull a "world's largest dungeon" trick and run a 1-20 campaign without leaving a dungeon environment?


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2006)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Complete Scoundrel likely won't have new base classes, as Complete Mage did not.




I wouldn't be too surprised to see a respin on the Swashbuckler in Complete Scoundrel or the presumed-to-be-coming Complete Warrior follow-on, if only because it's a popular archetype and an unpopular class.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 23, 2006)

Has a product catalogue come out for beyond April yet?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Particle_Man (Oct 23, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be too surprised to see a respin on the Swashbuckler in Complete Scoundrel or the presumed-to-be-coming Complete Warrior follow-on, if only because it's a popular archetype and an unpopular class.




I sincerely hope that they do something to beef up the Hexblade a bit in the Complete Warrior 2, whatever the title.  I wonder when that one comes out -- Aug-Sept 2007?


----------



## delericho (Oct 23, 2006)

That Forgotten Realms super-adventure trilogy looks interesting.

I'm also looking forward to Dungeonscape, the Magic Items Compendium, and the new Star Wars. Oh, and I'll pick up most of the adventures. (I'll probably get the new Completes, but not until the full set are available.)

I would like to see some high-level adventures being published, though. I find them notable in their absence.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 23, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> ....presumed-to-be-coming Complete Warrior follow-on....



What is this one supposed to be called?


----------



## thalmin (Oct 23, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Has a product catalogue come out for beyond April yet?
> 
> Olaf the Stout



Probably late next month, as they come out every 4 months.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is this one supposed to be called?




Since we don't have a title or date for it, it's only presumed based on the three we know about, and might not actually exist. CArc II/Complete Mage (already out), CAdv II/Complete Scoundrel (on the schedule, available for pre-order @ Amazon), and CDiv II/Complete Champion (on the schedule, available for pre-order @ Amazon) we know for sure about.


----------



## Owen K.C. Stephens (Oct 23, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> I trust Rodney and Owen, because of their previous work (I'm an unabashed Black Company fan, and Rodney's previous Star Wars work is stellar).




And we thank you for your support!


----------



## Henry (Oct 23, 2006)

jsewell said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Thalmin!
> 
> I'm sorry for all the members of the Mispelled Name Club (it'd really PO me to be miscredited!).




No one feel too bad -- my last name is Link, and I have people I work with who STILL think my last name is Lynch!


----------



## BadMojo (Oct 23, 2006)

I've actually got quite a bit of good mileage out of the Complete books (with the exception of Complete Divine), so I'll probably pick up Complete Scoundrel.  Complete Adventurer and Complete Mage, IMO, have been excellent, so I'm hoping CS continues the trend.  Besides, I'm one of those rouge...err, I mean rogue lovers.

Secrets of Sarlona and Demonweb Pit look great...definitely on my "must buy" list.

Also, I can't help but wondering if the Cormyr adventure has something to do with Paul Kemp's new Realms trilogy since it's rumored to be about a "realms shaking event".


----------



## Ryngard (Oct 23, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Keep guessing...
> 
> --Erik




Expedition to Castle Greyhawk.  We say the art at GenCon (I think so anyway). A picture of Mordenkainen looking into a crystal ball at the castle.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 23, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> No one feel too bad -- my last name is Link, and I have people I work with who STILL think my last name is Lynch!




who do people confuse you with more - Link from the Mod Squad, or Curly Q. Link?


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2006)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> Welcome to the club of the misspelled names. I cannot count how many different ways I have seen my last name misspelled. That damn silent H gets em' every time.




There is a silent h in evil?


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, looks like I'll be buying the Star Wars Core rules book _again_.  I really only have myself to blame.  And here I'd gone and thought, maybe even hoped, they let the RPG license slide.  Though now that I think about it, that's probably part and parcel of the mini license as well.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 26, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> "Star Wars RPG" - looking even better with all that "Revised" talk. I have a feeling we'll see it look more like 3.5 in the combat rules and some of the feats, but the Extra work on the Force stuff is what I want to see.




There have been a few threads (back when SWSE was first 'leaked') that have clarified that it is a pretty major rewrite - we're not expecting to see 3.5e combat and feats as such since they are using a new ("more cinematic"?) hit point paradigm, for instance. Also there is no artificial class division between jedi guardian and jedi counsellor (yay!) and only one force skill to put skill points into, and a whole lot more.

It is the one thing on the list I'm definitely looking forward to.


----------



## CaptainChaos (Oct 26, 2006)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> At the same time however, Complete anything makes me vomit a little. Sorry, but if going back to PrCs with five page descriptions is the best WoTC can do in 07'...(




I'm with you, man. The newer p-class format is lame. It's like 30% content and 70% waste of space filler.


----------



## Mark Hope (Oct 26, 2006)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> ...and only one force skill to put skill points into...



Apparently skill points are out as well, and several skills are being collapsed under single headings.  Should be interesting to see how it works.  If it's a decent system, I can see myself adapting it for 3.5 games - I find the 3e skill system to be a bit too fiddly.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 26, 2006)

Ryngard said:
			
		

> Expedition to Castle Greyhawk.  We say the art at GenCon (I think so anyway). A picture of Mordenkainen looking into a crystal ball at the castle.



Wrong castle, that's actually Expedition to Disneyland!


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig (Nov 1, 2006)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Also there is no artificial class division between jedi guardian and jedi counsellor (yay!) and only one force skill to put skill points into, and a whole lot more.




Got my attention, now. I was wondering if I was going to be wanting it.

Looking forward to _Complete Scoundrel_ and _Dungeonscape_, too. Still want a Jungle/Swamp book, though...


----------



## Whisper72 (Nov 1, 2006)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> Keep guessing...
> 
> --Erik





Ehmm.... Expedition to the City of the Gods?? Expedition to the City of Brass?? Expedition to the Desert of Desolation???


----------



## Mercule (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmm... I'm starting to wonder if SW:Saga will give us a glimpse at the "better miniatures integration" that's coming with the eventual 4E.  Even though I have no real interest in running a Star Wars game, the book may be worth a look-see for that reason alone.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm going to be all over this revised Star Wars book.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 3, 2006)

Whisper72 said:
			
		

> Ehmm.... Expedition to the City of the Gods?? Expedition to the City of Brass?? Expedition to the Desert of Desolation???




Expedition to the Expedition to the Barrier Peaks?


----------



## Pants (Nov 3, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Expedition to the Expedition to the Barrier Peaks?



Nope.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe it's Ford Expedition to the Barrier Peaks. It's a d20 Modern adventure.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Nov 4, 2006)

Expedition to the Valley of the Mage?


----------

